# Discount code on Spawn Bikes?



## work765 (May 7, 2015)

I went to purchase a Banshee yesterday and at the end I saw a box for a "Discount Code". I decided to wait and see if anyone knew where to get one or knew anything about it.

Thanks!


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

What do they use for a check out? Paypal?

I'd be surprised if Spawn had such a discount, as it's such a small company. It's probably just the generic checkout vendor they use that automatically gives you that option.

...would be nice to know either way though.


----------



## bearback (Aug 1, 2006)

No need for Spawn to discount. As above, its probably just an online shopping marketplace default.
They sell out of every batch and there's nothing comparable on the market. Like Islabike their used values are high too (if you can even find one).


----------

